# Do you dribble?



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, you have prepared your shot, locked in the pf, flipped the switch, watched the timer and when that magic 27 or so seconds arrives and the extracted weight is just perfect, you kill the shot, the solenoid kicks in and when you go to lift your cup, and other couple of gms have escaped ruining your shot.....which is exactly why I rarely weigh output

What do you do as your routine so that your extraction does not over run?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Which machine is this with .. I had excessive dribble recently , then @Xpenno @jeebsy saw that my 3 way was really ejecting enough , the lever was not engaging correctly with the switch

Now i build in that gram into when i stop the shot , - i can now hit my weight pretty accurately


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Boots' case was exceptional. I stop the shot slightly early to account for the excess, or you could just pull the cup.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Boots' case was exceptional. I stop the shot slightly early to account for the excess, or you could just pull the cup.


That's coz i am special.....

Yeah stop the shot early too


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, if using spouts then the extra grams out should be pretty consistent. Stop a couple of secs early to compensate.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It its with most machines I suspect. there has to be a delay between the pressure required to force water through the puck so that when the solenoid shuts there is bound to be excess before the flow stops. I stop the shot early as well, but you would have thought in this day and age the problem could be solved


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That's coz i am special.....
> 
> Yeah stop the shot early too


Yeah, yours was dribbling for about 30s after the shot mate, not normal! Luckily the massive spanner saved the day!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Luckily the massive spanner saved the day!


That's quite an unkind way to talk about Martin


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> It its with most machines I suspect. there has to be a delay between the pressure required to force water through the puck so that when the solenoid shuts there is bound to be excess before the flow stops. I stop the shot early as well, but you would have thought in this day and age the problem could be solved


It's not the machine. It's if you are using spouts then there will always be some coffee that has left the basket and is collected in the portafilter. When you kill the shot no more coffee leaves the basket but the already extracted coffee will dribble into the cups.

I'm afraid that the only fix I know of is to use a naked which cuts off pretty instantly.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Massive dribble when pulling my lever .... But as its a standard amount of water each time, the output only varies dependant on how hydroscopic the bean ... So I just wait for the dribbling to stop


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That's quite an unkind way to talk about Martin


But not unexpected.....


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

When i used to use spouts I used to cut the shot about 2g before target weight to counter the excess in the PF. Nakeds, I try to cut it .5g before but the Brewistas can be a bit laggy so 1g is normally a safer bet.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I stop the shot early as well, but you would have thought in this day and age the problem could be solved


Hmmm, what are you thinking? Move the cup & scales by telekinesis, rather than the effortful, barbaric & primitive practice of moving them with your fingers? I bet X-men make god shots every time...oh, evolution why do you mock us so, by moving so slowly?!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe someone can come up with a mod such as a dribble catcherTM to stop the dribbles going in to the cup.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'm sure it's the spouts in most cases. I just stop it when the pour hits a around 1.5g less than I'm aiming for. Must try a naked one of these days.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is heading somewhere......a dribble catcher.... @Missy I await your input on this one!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

My cups came with dribble catchers, I call them "saucers".


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MWJB said:


> My cups came with dribble catchers, I call them "saucers".


My machine has one called the "drip tray"


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Different scales have varying latency , so there is that to factor in too . Like anything - experience is the greatest teacher and practise makes perfect etc etc.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> This is heading somewhere......a dribble catcher.... @Missy I await your input on this one!


I'm sure you do... But all I can suggest is a couple of shakes and a pat with some loo roll which may not be feasible.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I used to get dribble from my spout after pulling but now i do it naked it's not so much of a problem.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

LOL Robbo where's Finbarr Saunders when you need him?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As you see it is not uncommon. Said to be age related sometimes


----------

